# Issue with UserCP



## Joe Blow (10 September 2006)

Hi everyone, 

It appears that a database error is occuring when members attempt to go to their UserCP. I am trying to figure out what the problem is and get it fixed ASAP.

Please bear with me on this and avoid using your UserCP in the meantime.

Thank you.


----------



## Joe Blow (10 September 2006)

This problem has now been fixed. 

Please let me know in this thread if you have any problems with your UserCP.


----------



## tech/a (11 September 2006)

Joe I cant load pictures is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Joe Blow (11 September 2006)

Am looking into this problem.


----------



## Joe Blow (11 September 2006)

The problem with attachments is now fixed.


----------

